# Another Experimental



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I thought Hawkey and some of you other fellow electric nutz might find this interesting. I took this photo of a lab experiment on a Timex electric while doing my inventory at Timexpo. What I find interesting is that it was using an older backset electric movement for an experiment for a circuit control of some sort. Quartz? I would of thought they would use a later movement but I guess as long as it was a basic switch movement it did not matter.

Hope this gives a little glimpse of what went into watch experiments and is of some interest.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Love that Bill! 

So they're using the Timex as a repeating electrical switch? :huh:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Far to complicated for me Bill but I suppose it was the way they did it back then.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Great story again Bill, love that early "veroboard" prototyping board as well - at least "Vero" was the name used here in the UK for essentially the same stuff :yes:

I've built all sorts of things on that stuff in my days Bill, up to complete Radio Transmitte prototypes. Strange thing was, oft-times when you built them on vero, they worked fine, then you decided to re-do them using a designed PCB based on the veroboard prototype, and they went off into all sorts of RF feedbacks and oscillations. h34r:

The *Black Art* of RF design, aaaah!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mel said:


> Great story again Bill, love that early "veroboard" prototyping board as well - at least "Vero" was the name used here in the UK for essentially the same stuff :yes:
> 
> I've built all sorts of things on that stuff in my days Bill, up to complete Radio Transmitte prototypes. Strange thing was, oft-times when you built them on vero, they worked fine, then you decided to re-do them using a designed PCB based on the veroboard prototype, and they went off into all sorts of RF feedbacks and oscillations. h34r:
> 
> The *Black Art* of RF design, aaaah!


Nice to see you back Mel hope you enjoyed your holiday.


----------

